

Show HN: Like-o-matic - kylebragger
http://likeomatic.heroku.com/

======
elidourado
For Chrome users, I made this last night:

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bpbpebgbbdknfehh...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bpbpebgbbdknfehhcmijaoebbepohamg)

~~~
kylebragger
Very cool.

------
justinchen
Are there a lot of sites tricking people into liking a different page?

~~~
kylebragger
None that I've seen outright but it's dead simple to spoof, so I figured I'd
whip this tool up.

------
AndrewHampton
Any plans for an Un-Like-O-Matic?

~~~
sp332
You can just push the button a second time, right?

------
thwarted
Exactly how is this any different than the "Share on Facebook" bookmarklet,
other than that Facebook Likes don't appear to support additional metadata
(like videos or images) in-line, and it just says you "like" something?

------
vinhboy
Man, you guys are smart and fast. Solving problems overnight... Awesome.

